# ?? What Happened ??



## rowdie

There used to be some discussion here, but now it's a goner.


----------



## Plainsman

Choices of so many social media sites I think. Facebook took a big bite out of all outdoor sites. This site and Fishingbuddy took a hit when people couldn't post anything they wanted. Fishingbuddy had advertisers that said they would drop them if they didn't curb the nudity pics. At least that's the way I heard it. Then one moderator tried to enforce new rules and the kids tried to destroy the sandbox before they took their bat and ball and went to a new site. I think that will happen over and over because you can't keep everyone happy. I don't understand why on a hunting site they have to turn nearly pornographic. I do miss the old days and post on other sites myself.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Nobody wants to give away any secret fishing spots.... LOL

Also on many boards the posting of pictures has either been blasted by people as "hero" shots or bragging. So that is why many people left many sites IMHO.


----------



## blhunter3

Too much internet scouting. You mention that you caught a limit on "Long Lake". Next thing you know, there are 80 boats out their and there is zero fish after that.


----------



## rowdie

Looks like Fishingbuddy.com has folded. Is this site next..?


----------



## Plainsman

rowdie said:


> Looks like Fishingbuddy.com has folded. Is this site next..?


Not as far as I know, but who knows. I think Fishingbuddy just pulled the plug. I stuck with them until they let a guy on called GST to try up their traffic. I left in the blink of an eye because I wasn't going to listen to his insane blabber. He searched for other sites I was on like a stalker.
I have been on Oxycodone, Prednisone, Xeralto, Lyrica, etc for a while. Makes me more lazy than usual. I should post more on firearms and try get the interest up. 
Even on the drugs I replaced the trigger in my 5.25 inch Springfield XDM in 9mm. The trigger was 6lb 4oz and is now 4lb 4 oz, but the travel was cut my 50%, and the reset was reduced 75%. Shooting of the reset should allow rapid fire while retaining a good site picture with proper hold. Next this spring I think I will put a Volquartsen triffer in my Ruger 22/45 Lite that is a Mark 3. They say it gives a 2.5 lb trigger. It's like breaking a rusty nail now.


----------



## rowdie

Plains

Doesn't TON own both fishingbuddy.com and this one? Have you tried to go to FB lately?


----------



## Plainsman

I'm not sure about ownership, but I think your right. Have not tried Fishingbuddy for about a year.


----------

